

Ask HN: Can my new side project be turned into a business? - latch

I built http://little.io/ over the holidays and I'm wondering whether you guys think there's a business there. The idea is to provide common small features as a service (micro-services). (actually, I started in november but had to drop it for a while)<p>The inspiration came from a Show HN post a while back for http://www.mapcrunch.com/. I noticed that you could vote for your favorite image and sort by most voted...I wondered how often that same code has been written and will be written. When I showed it to a friend, he pointed me to http://parse.com which is similar (you could call them a micro-service provider for mobile developers, whereas little.io is for web developers).<p>Anyways, I suck at business and all that, and I'm a pessimist, I personally don't see it, but I thought I'd get some input :)
======
md1515
Well because you are just helping customers implement certain small features,
I'd say you might have a niche consulting position here. Market it like that 1
feature = $X, any 2 features = $Y, and 3 or more features implemented = $Z

From your use case it just seems like you know how to add a few features and
will be implementing with companies/sites that need them.

------
latch
<http://little.io> (clickable)

~~~
MattBearman
Why was this down voted, I'm viewing on a mobile, and having a clickable link
is a massive time saver compared to copy and paste with a touch screen. It's
an upvote from me :)

------
guruz
I like the idea very much.

I'm not sure I would use them, I might be too afraid about your service's
stability and how long it will be alive etc since you are not (yet?) a big
name.

Another micro service idea: geolocation API

~~~
marquis
Yes, we are currently looking for a good geolocation API. If we have to built
it ourselves I suppose we could monetize it..

------
crikli
I don't get it. Can you provide an example use case?

~~~
latch
Each service is independent (you might only use 1 of them, or all X)..but
tagging is probably the simplest to explain.

Say you run a site that display videos and you want people to be able comment
on certain parts. You'd hook into the the tagging api to let users tag the
videos.

Here's a working demo..you can click on the tag that I added, or add your
own.. <http://little.io/playground2>

